# DragonBall Z giveaway



## Veho (Sep 3, 2012)

*The Great Ballsack Giveaway* 








Spoiler



As previously announced, I'm doing a giveaway contest. The prize is a sack of balls* containing random DBZ figurines. *All you have to do in order to enter the draw is to post here, in this thread, saying you'd like to enter the contest.* Do not PM me. 

The "official" deadline is next Sunday (September the 9th), the actual deadline is "when I wake up on Monday morning."   

Some rules: 
*
Participants must be GBAtemp members 
for at least a year (join date September 2011 at the latest) 
with a minimum of 100 posts.
*
That's about it. The winner will be drawn at random from a list of valid entries. The winner will be announced sometime next Monday. 

Good luck   


***The picture is for illustrative purposes only





*The contest is over. The winner is TehSkull. 

Thank you.​ *


Hee hee, "balls".


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 3, 2012)

*I'd like to enter the contest *


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd Like To Enter the Giveaway, Give me your balls ;3


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 3, 2012)

Dude, ball me! Please!


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 3, 2012)

id like some balls , but what about the shipping to the winner . you said nothing about it lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2012)

1NOOB said:


> but what about the shipping to the winner . you said nothing about it lol


Balls will be shipped to the winner at my expense.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 3, 2012)

Give me them balls! 


Spoiler:  .



Pretty please!


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd like to enter the contest, dem balls look fine, it'd make a nice addition to my other figures


----------



## Damian666 (Sep 3, 2012)

oooh balls xd

im in


----------



## Rizsparky (Sep 3, 2012)

I would like to enter too - As you can see I'm a Dragonball Z megafan...lol


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 3, 2012)

Given how apeshit my companion went last night when I gave her the Dragonball Z 'Heroic Adventure' board game I found complete in a charity shop for £2, I'd say she'd like one of these too, so I would like to enter the competition to have something else shiny to give to her.

TLDR, ball please


----------



## smellyunicorn (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't like to talk much but I do loves me some balls !!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 3, 2012)

*Looks at join date*


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> *Looks at join date*


Isn't the deadline in 6 days? I wouldn't like to enter, but it sounds pretty cool.
I WANT TO JOIN!


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 3, 2012)

Your balls are mine, brah.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 3, 2012)

Too bad.
I would join but i joined GBAtemp on November lol.
Sucks to be me.

Anyways Good Luck to everyone


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2012)

Love me some balls!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 3, 2012)

i''ll join


----------



## Devin (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd hate to bust (open) your balls, but I'm in.

This is a very ballsy situation.


----------



## Jax (Sep 3, 2012)

Gimme!


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind some dragonballs


----------



## LTK (Sep 3, 2012)

Hell yeah I enter. Got a few of them before, they are actually surprisingly high quality.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd love to enter.
Balls go in the ballwasher 
After that it's a trip to the ballpolisher 

For shiny balls


----------



## dudenator (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd like to enter the giveaway!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 3, 2012)

need bigger balls plz


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd like to enter this! 
yes...dragon balls...my favourite


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 3, 2012)

I want dem balls


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 3, 2012)

damn winning a ball sack filled with those little characters! that would be sooooo cool. alas, my post count is not high enough...


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 3, 2012)

Balls to you !


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2012)

Devin said:


> I'd hate to bust (open) your balls, but I'm in.
> 
> This is a very ballsy situation.



Going to go ballistic from all these puns.


ichidansan said:


> damn winning a ball sack filled with those little characters! that would be sooooo cool. alas, my post count is not high enough...


Spam.



I will like to enter the contest.


----------



## Law (Sep 3, 2012)

I was hoping you would be more inventive with this, but since it's low effort enough for me to enter:

*GIVE ME YOUR BALLS*


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 3, 2012)

Having these balls makes me feel something that resembles joy, I think. I want to caress them.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2012)

I've never wanted balls more in my life, and boy, they've never looked so attractive.  Sign me up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 3, 2012)

Definitely in.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure why I would want another man's ball sack, but count me in anyway.


----------



## jargus (Sep 3, 2012)

I like these balls very much. I'm in!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I want to play with your balls.

Also I'd like to enter the contest.


----------



## IzaiMorales (Sep 3, 2012)

_I would love to have those balls, 

Just to rub them on small innocent children and laugh as I smack my balls on my bitch

In which I mean, my female dog._


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 3, 2012)

MMMMMM Dragonballz!

OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Would Sano like a DragonBall???
JES!


----------



## mameks (Sep 3, 2012)

Veho, your shlong requires balls


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 3, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hate to bust (open) your balls, but I'm in.
> ...


well, I was thinking about spamming, then the memory of the rules hit me. not gonna do that as much as I'd like to. though, if i get enough people to quote and or reply to me, then I might just be able to do it lol.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 3, 2012)

私はこのコンテストに応募したいと思います！

Hopefully I can finish my collection of chibi DBZ figures 

(I'm entering)


----------



## benbop1992 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Insert witty banter about balls*

Sure, why not enter! Sign me up!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Devin (Sep 3, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Devin said:
> ...



38 posts in 4~ days. Nine posts per day is possible without spamming the forums.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd like to enter the contest.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd like to join the contest as well. 

one question though: are the balls inert?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 3, 2012)

Count me in !


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 3, 2012)

Osu!~








Spoiler


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 3, 2012)

blah enter blah blah contest.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 3, 2012)

i´m on


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2012)

I want your balls.
I'm in too.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 3, 2012)

I want your balls in my hands. Possibly on my face. 

All of them. 

(in other words, I'm in)


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 3, 2012)

Dragon Ballz !!!


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd like to wish my grandpa alive.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 4, 2012)

Veho's balls? Yes please. I would like a chance.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 4, 2012)

so obviously i'd like a ball so i'm entering


----------



## Yumi (Sep 4, 2012)

Balls sounds fine. I'm in. ^^

but first, let me post and check if I qualify for said balls. -posts-

Edit: -qualified-


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd like to be entered 

Thanks for the giveaway Veho!


----------



## Devin (Sep 5, 2012)

Veho's balls need more exposure so I'll do a small bump.


----------



## mameks (Sep 5, 2012)

Bump them balls reeeeeeeeal good like, boy


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to enter!
Balls away!


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2012)

More people need to be exposed to my balls.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 6, 2012)

Veho said:


> More people need to be exposed to my balls.


Let the Balls Shine Upon all of that is gbatemp


----------



## jrk190 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dude, I want to see the content of those balls, gimme some!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm entering for sure


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice balls. Too bad I can't get my hands on 'em.


----------



## Xale (Sep 7, 2012)

I would like your Dragonballs.


----------



## Dotmore (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd like to enter.


----------



## Greatforce (Sep 7, 2012)

I want to enter the contest


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd also like to join please.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2012)

*Memento ovi. *


Your time here is short.


----------



## smealum (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll enter.


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually, I would like to enter.


----------



## signz (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd really like to win your balls.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 8, 2012)

=O
I wanna enter too, I completely forgot to enter when this thread was made.. I blame school for messing up with my brain. z.z


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a reminder that the end is nigh.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2012)

Bump for the balls~


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to enter


----------



## chicodiesel (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to enter, but unfortunately I'm not even close to having enough post...


----------



## Darksage098 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll enter. It'd be cool to have those.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 9, 2012)

My brain must be fucking with me.
Why didn't I enter when I saw this the first time.
I'd like to enter.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm up. 


 



All the entries are in, I'm making the list, checking it twice. The winner will be announced later. Watch this space.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is it just me or has everyone been making jokes about Veho's balls?


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Is it just me or has everyone been making jokes about Veho's balls?


It's just you.    



Okay, I've made a list of valid entries in the order they were entered, then used random.org to pick a random entry. 


Aaaaand the winner is... 

TehSkull


Congratulations. You get balls. 



As for the rest of you: 

​

That will be all


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats TehSkull!

Enjoy feeling the mighty balls


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 10, 2012)

Entering a competition to win a giant ball sack? WHY THE HELL NOT?


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 10, 2012)

I am in... I might get some panties...


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 10, 2012)

contest ended already...


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 1, 2012)

Got the balls today. Opened em up and got most of the collection. Now I have like 12 duplicate balls to give to friends.


Spoiler


----------



## Devin (Oct 1, 2012)

Veho's balls are looking good. Congrats on winning.


----------

